# Bachelor of Arts candidate



## mee2118

Boa noite,

Queria dizer que eu sou uma estudante atual que vai diplomar-se no ano que vem. No Ingles nos dizemos "bachelor of arts candidate". O que posso-eu dizer em portugues?

Muito obrigada!
M


----------



## fernandobn97007

My two cents
Estudante do último ano de Artes 
ou
formanda em Artes


----------



## mee2118

Obrigada pelas ideias Fernado. Faz sentido se dizer   "Candidata Graduada por 2010"em Literatura Comparada?


----------



## ignisvandevol

"formanda" como o Fernando disse ou "inscrita no Bacharelato de Artes"
"Estudante do último ano do Bacharelato de Artes" nunca sem Bacharelato.

Existe realmente tal curso? Que eu saiba na Europa temos História de Arte, Artes Plásticas (Escultura por exemplo) e nunca só Artes, convém dizer o nome todo.

Não, nunca se fala no futuro, especialmente sobre educação, pode ser que não te venhas a graduar por alguma razão.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Espera lá, então o Arts neste contexto não correponde às nossas Letras??

além disso agora não existe bacharelato, só licenciatura, mestrado e doutoramento!


----------



## fernandobn97007

É comum nos EUA, dizer-se Bachelor of something que eu acho que serve para a maioria das graduações (já vi Bachelor in Engineering). Aqui no Brasil, vôce diz último anista de Belas-artes (ou Artes plástica e etc).
Como ignisvandevol falou nunca se fala no futuro e sempre acompanhado do tipo de Artes.



> Existe realmente tal curso? Que eu saiba na Europa temos História de Arte, Artes Plásticas (Escultura por exemplo) e nunca só Artes, convém dizer o nome todo.


 
Lá eu sempre vi Arts sozinha sem especialização, em todo caso....!



> Obrigada pelas ideias Fernado. Faz sentido se dizer "Candidata Graduada por 2010"em Literatura Comparada?


 
Mee, não faz muito sentido se dizer candidata de qualquer curso. Nós usamos, pelo menos aqui no Brasil (não sei se em Portugal também) 
Cursando Literatura Comparada - (ex: segundo ano, último ano, etc).

A palavra candidata passa o sentido de que vôce ainda vai fazer a prova para entrar na faculdade (College, University).


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em PT diríamos que a M é *finalista de Letras.*


----------



## fernandobn97007

Mee nos USA vôces usam (freshman, junior, sophomore and senior) para indicar em que momento voces estão no curso. Aqui no Brasil usamos primeiro, segundo, terceiro, quarto e quinto ano para tal.


----------



## mee2118

Muito obrigada todo mundo! Gosto da ideia de Atomia porque preciso escriver num CV. 

The discussion that has started over the term 'Bachelor of Arts' is v. interesting. 
In the United States, students that enter a 4-year college (as opposed to a vocational school) generally can earn either a Bachelor of Science (BS) or a Bachelor of Arts (BA). The Bachelor of Arts usually corresponds with the Humanities: History, Literature, Philosophy, etc. Fine Arts students (bellas-artes) usually earn a Bachelor of Fine Arts (BFA). 
Sometimes the system is a little counter-intuitive: in many universities students studying the sciences: Biology, Chemistry, Physics, etc can earn a BA for their studies: for example a BA in Biology.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

mee2118 said:


> The Bachelor of Arts usually corresponds with the Humanities: History, Literature, Philosophy, etc.
> 
> Which corresponds exactly to what we call LETRAS (as opposed to CIÊNCIAS).
> 
> Fine Arts students (belas artes) usually earn a Bachelor of Fine Arts (BFA).
> 
> Sometimes the system is a little counter-intuitive: in many universities students studying the sciences: Biology, Chemistry, Physics, etc can earn a BA for their studies: for example a BA in Biology.


 
Yes, I've read somewhere that's how Caltech, the MIT and another college name their graduations!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Sendo assim tens razão porque cá não chamamos Artes, Artes teria de ter um nome mais longo, Artes Performativas, Artes Plásticas do Curso de Escultura, História da Arte, etc.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Mee disse


> Muito obrigada todo mundo! Gosto da ideia de Atomia porque preciso escriver num CV.
> 
> The discussion that has started over the term 'Bachelor of Arts' is v. interesting.
> In the United States, students that enter a 4-year college (as opposed to a vocational school) generally can earn either a Bachelor of Science (BS) or a Bachelor of Arts (BA). The Bachelor of Arts usually corresponds with the Humanities: History, Literature, Philosophy, etc. Fine Arts students (bellas-artes) usually earn a Bachelor of Fine Arts (BFA).
> Sometimes the system is a little counter-intuitive: in many universities students studying the sciences: Biology, Chemistry, Physics, etc can earn a BA for their studies: for example a BA in Biology.


 
Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## mee2118

de nada! obrigada tambem pelas explicacoes dos sistemas do Portugal e Brasil!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Já agora, para quem quiser saber mais:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachelor%27s_Degree


----------



## luchy591

Como se traduz "bachelor of arts" em português?

Obrigada


----------



## the-summerwind

Bom día,

Estou attentar a traducir o meu C.V em português, mas não sei como é que eu posso traducir a minha formação de Bachelor of Arts, Honours degree.«Honours» quer dizer que a minha licentura duro 4 ano em vez de 3, por que no último ano completei a minha «honours thesis» ou tese.  Há alguma equivalent programa em Portugal? Como é que eu posso expliquar isso no meu C.V? 

Muito obrigado pela ajuda

Summer


----------



## the-summerwind

Bom día/noite a todos,

Estou muito confusa de como é que os programas academicas\universitárias trabalharam por aí (Portugal). Por que no Canada tenho uma Bachelor of Arts, que vocês dizem é como uma Licenciatura em Letras..._más além de ser «licenciado em letras» _ tenho um « Bilingual *double honours* Bachelor of Arts degree», quer dizer tenho duas especializações em estudos do ambiente e saúd, e tambem em relações internationais,2 honours degrees em letras?..por favor alguem-me ajuda em comprender como posso traducir isso no C.V?


----------



## almufadado

mee2118 said:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Queria dizer que eu sou uma estudante atual que vai diplomar-se no ano que vem. No Ingles nos dizemos "bachelor of arts candidate". O que posso-eu dizer em portugues?
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> M



The equivalent in Portugal would be :
Faculdade de Belas Artes 
http://www.fba.ul.pt/portal/page?_pageid=401,1&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

As your question is too vague, choose one of this courses and let us know :

http://www.fba.ul.pt/portal/page?_pageid=401,821608&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

"Licenciado na Universidade de Bela Artes" would be a generic term.


----------

